# January Challenge #1: Reliving 2005



## user4 (Jan 1, 2006)

First off I want to wish everyone a Happy 2006. So let’s start out the New Year by commemorating our favorite looks from 2005. Let’s look at the old post cards and old MAC looks from last year that we love and want to remember throughout this new year!!! 

You may want to check out the following links for ideas:

The looks section of specktra: http://www.specktra.net/looks.php

The color stories section of specktra: http://www.specktra.net/color_stories.php 

Hope you guys enjoy this challenge!!!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 1, 2006)

Some of my favourite looks are Monarch from Madame B. (I like the colors that they used with this one. I have a weakness for smoky eyes lol, although I just discovered this look a few days ago, hence how I found this forum, it is definitely a look that I would use over and over again), Rummy from D'Bohemia (once again with smoky eyes but with neutral colors), Sexy Sweet (it is almost the same as the Rummy, but I like the lips better with this one) and Pink Freeze (this was one of the first looks that I actaully came across on www.maccosmetics.com, I wanted to try this look but I did not get a chance to purchase the Lucky Green e/s, should have done that when I got the Belle Azure e/s. That is a mistake that I will never make again) from Belle Azure. I think I like the dramatic looks.


----------



## user3 (Jan 2, 2006)

Yay! I love this sexy! Can't wait to do a few!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 2, 2006)

OMG!!!  That is so weird!  I was going to post a suggestion that we re-create MAC looks of the past.  Dooo doo doo doo doooo doooo *spooky music*


----------



## user2 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hmm weird...I have a different Monarch look in my Madame B. look book using Pink Papillon and Meadowland.... I think I have to do this to show you what I mean


----------



## user4 (Jan 2, 2006)

yay linda... do it, do it!!!


----------



## hazelinsight (Jan 2, 2006)

oohhhh i cant wait to see and figure out what im going to doo!!!!


----------



## tracie (Jan 3, 2006)

I attempted the monarch look from the madame b looks


----------



## user3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Great job Tracie!!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 3, 2006)

loove it, tracie!!


----------



## aquarius11 (Jan 3, 2006)

tracie, you look sooooo pretty in those colors.  I love it!!


----------



## user4 (Jan 3, 2006)

tracie, that looks awsome on u... u look great in those colors!


----------



## Sanne (Jan 3, 2006)

not my top fav but this was one I could copy


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 3, 2006)

Sanne, What look is that? I love the lid color, and the whole look together. 
 Great pix so far.


----------



## user2 (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_Sanne, What look is that? I love the lid color, and the whole look together. 
 Great pix so far._

 
Looks like the D' Bohemia look to me!


----------



## user2 (Jan 3, 2006)

So here's the proof that I'm not a complete idiot and that MAC named 2 looks "Monarch"










Don't ask me why I look so bitchy in those pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow i was thinking of doing one for this january challenge but after seeing those pictures, there is no way i could do anything that good! You guys are amazing!!


----------



## Sanne (Jan 4, 2006)

oi I'm kinda pale on that pic!! yes it's d'bohemia


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 4, 2006)

Tracie - that's a really nice look on you.

VV - I love that!! You did a really good job! Is there a chance you could scan/take a picture of the look (and if there is a photo of a model wearing it) and the writing for it properly please? As in filling the screen and straight, so i can save it for reference.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 4, 2006)

Lookin good ladies!! I'm looking at the face charts and I don't have all of the LE colors they used. But maybe I will just subsitute w/ like colors. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mymymai (Jan 4, 2006)

*Endless Love attempt*

I attempted the Endless Love look from the Diana Icon collection in January.

I didn't have everything, so I worked with what I had.  On the downside, Oak l/l is lighter than my lip pigmentation, so it still looks a little off.  Oh, and sorry for the peeling nose...Florida sun hates my skin


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 5, 2006)

There were so many great looks this year, so I did THREE!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm in love with Dubonnet lipstick!!!




C-Squeeze was a pleasant surprise for me - I didn't think I'd like it, but I fell in love...




This was my first time trying the Luxuriate look; it just looked so pretty on the facechart I had to give it a shot.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 5, 2006)

I really like the c-squeeze look.  I really liked that collection.


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Jan 5, 2006)

My 1st challenge post.  I was looking through the looks here on specktra and I decided to recreate the "Erotic Icons" look from Fall 2005...


----------



## user4 (Jan 5, 2006)

ladybugz07- hehe, u got me so excited right now. all three looks are awsome... unfortunatly i have no clue what was used in the c-squeeze (which is my fave)--- cann u plz tell tell tell!!!

KristineBelle15- u look gorgeous! i tried this look a million and one times (it looks so sexy on the face chart, all glammed up and stuff) but i can never get it to look good... u got it girl!!!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_ladybugz07- hehe, u got me so excited right now. all three looks are awsome... unfortunatly i have no clue what was used in the c-squeeze (which is my fave)--- cann u plz tell tell tell!!!_

 
Thanks sxychika!  I really love the Pink Grapefruit look, too...
Eyes:  Orange Tangent (inner) & Sunsplosion (outer); to line I used Woodwinked e/s, although the facechart suggested Teddy eye kohl and Bronze e/s.
Lips:  Quartz l/l, Meltdown l/s and Pink Grapefruit l/g
Face: just a touch of Sunsplosion on the cheek bones


----------



## user4 (Jan 6, 2006)

hehe, thanks


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 6, 2006)

*first time challenge...*

ok this is my first time posting. I figure if I'm gonna post why not try a challenge (was a challenge for me anyway!haha). Plus I didn't have class today. I've only recently started to experiment with makeup so if it doesn't look good sorry (I'm trying!).

So let's see if these pictures show up..
Oh and the look I tried was from Fall Backstage- Erotic Icons
I didn't really have anything from this look but I tried it with other colours that I have..oh well (all I had was the ruby woo l/s!).


----------



## user4 (Jan 6, 2006)

this looks pretty!!!


----------



## Joke (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm doing Pink Freeze from Belle Azure

I loved doing pink milky lips in summer


----------



## user4 (Jan 6, 2006)

very nice joke!


----------



## user2 (Jan 6, 2006)

Really nice!

Sushi Flower: I hope those caps are better! Sorry I couldn't scan them but my scanner is messed up!

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44...onarchpic2.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44...onarchpic1.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44...narchmodel.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44...escription.jpg


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 6, 2006)

That's greT VVm thankyou for taking the time at all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've just realised i loved the imagery of Madame B but i missed everything, if you have any other art work/photography/graphics of Madame B then pictures of them would be very gratefully recieved!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 8, 2006)

*Adorn*

I cheated a bit.  This was actually from 04's Adorn collection.






I used:

Chiaroscuro paint
Surreal e/s
Meadow e/s
Femme Noir e/s

Taj Majal blush (Nars)

Cork l/l
Love-In l/l
Malt l/s


----------



## Jude (Jan 8, 2006)

*Non Conformist*

I did this for the challenge yesterday but I changed up the look a little by using Magnetique for my lips.  Everything else is as per the face chart.


----------



## user4 (Jan 8, 2006)

oh girl, i really love this look on u. this l/s is sooo u!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 8, 2006)

damn, jude. sup amazinggggg <3


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 8, 2006)

All of you lovely ladies have done a great job.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 8, 2006)

everyone looks so awesome! heres my sad (and i mean really sad) attempt, flutterby from madame b's collection...














the lips dont look that red in person lol. i used lovechild l/g & subculture l/l. i'm breaking out right now and have really hairy brows so i feel very very ugly right now. lol.


----------



## black_crx (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_




_

 
Jude, the lips are soooo hot!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well done!


----------



## hazelinsight (Jan 9, 2006)

jude you are so hot girl. Im lovin all ya makeup.


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 9, 2006)

You look F'in Fabulous!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I cheated a bit.  This was actually from 04's Adorn collection.







I used:

Chiaroscuro paint
Surreal e/s
Meadow e/s
Femme Noir e/s

Taj Majal blush (Nars)

Cork l/l
Love-In l/l
Malt l/s_


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll post a rerun from October.I did this one on the FOTD forum a few months ago.  I've been feeling kind of low maintainence for the last week and haven't done anything new.
This is my favorite look from last year, "luxuriate" from Ornamentalism.
The original




Me






Everybody has done a fantastic job! Keep em coming.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 10, 2006)

everyone looks gorgeous!


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I cheated a bit.  This was actually from 04's Adorn collection.






I used:

Chiaroscuro paint
Surreal e/s
Meadow e/s
Femme Noir e/s

Taj Majal blush (Nars)

Cork l/l
Love-In l/l
Malt l/s_

 
REALLY HOT!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 11, 2006)

aziajs your so pretty.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 11, 2006)

jude!!! holy freakin crap!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i loooove that.the eyes and lips look so hot together.you did a GREAT job girlie!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 11, 2006)

All Of The Ladies Of Specktra Are So Super Talented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All Hail The Queens!


----------



## Isis (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_




Me



_

 
Re-run or not, this is one of my favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look amazing in it!


----------



## user3 (Jan 12, 2006)

*You all must forgive me for the puffy eye look. I have had really bad allergies for past few days. You can see what I used here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=36886*




























This one is for MAC face chart bitch! She always looks evil!





sorry crappy pic


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 12, 2006)

zap2it those looks are lovely, is that shade fluidline?


----------



## user3 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_zap2it those looks are lovely, is that shade fluidline?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yup, that sure is shade.


----------



## user2 (Jan 12, 2006)

Niiiiice, lady!!! There's no way I can have a perfect line like yours!


----------



## user3 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Here's another one I did back when the Madame B collection came out.
I did this way back in March of 2005 so I only recall what I used on the eyes because I had that saved.*

Eyes: MAC Plum, Pink papillon, metamorph, pollen
Stila convertible lash and line in Teal
CG thick lash at the base of my lashes

Madame B Flutterby


----------



## Padmita (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_



_






I love this one, it's great!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 12, 2006)

I love this.  I really like the tinted lashes.


----------



## user4 (Jan 13, 2006)

zap... the lashes look awsome!!!!!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 13, 2006)

*Morning Glory*

My first time at a challenge but I couldn't resist this.  The colours don't look as good on me as the model unfortunately but  hey I tried, lol.

I used all the same eyeshadows but used Dollymix on my cheeks, and Craving lipstick with Morning Glory lustreglass.


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 13, 2006)

I did a tutorial for the flutterby look awhile back:


----------



## user2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Great ladies!!!!!!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 13, 2006)

Glitziegal - That es looks amazing!!


----------



## Jude (Jan 14, 2006)

I tried one of the looks from Ornamentalism.  Here goes!


----------



## user3 (Jan 15, 2006)

Jude both of your looks are rockin'!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

great


----------



## jaicee79 (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_*You all must forgive me for the puffy eye look. I have had really bad allergies for past few days. You can see what I used here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=36886*




























This one is for MAC face chart bitch! She always looks evil!





sorry crappy pic



_

 

I just had to say I love this look! I wish the fluidline in shade was still available!! beautiful!!


----------



## user3 (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaicee79* 
_I just had to say I love this look! I wish the fluidline in shade was still available!! beautiful!!_

 
awww thank you!

you can still get Shade it is perm.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice Pictures for January challenge!


----------

